# 2 different PFS's, 2 different release technique



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

I've has being testing 2 different releases, one for shorter and heavier rubber (1/2-3/4 butterfly) and the other for longer and lighter rubber (>3/4 butterfly)






both shoots over a 2" target

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice looking shooters!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

bravo ! straight to the point, excellent marksmanship, and terrific slingshots !


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Mariposas de todos tamaños! You have a great technique with both long and shorter B-fly shooters! I like the smaller shooter better but they are both outstanding. Well done and thanks for the video Arturo.
Be well,
SF


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Imperial said:


> bravo ! straight to the point, excellent marksmanship, and terrific slingshots !


Thanks friend, I am greedy with rubber, thump up for the long draw and thump forward for shorten rubber after pouch retie ...



SmilingFury said:


> Mariposas de todos tamaños! You have a great technique with both long and shorter B-fly shooters! I like the smaller shooter better but they are both outstanding. Well done and thanks for the video Arturo.
> Be well,
> SF


Glad you liked the shooters, the small is PawPawSailor gift a stunning cocobolo wood and the big one a self made bamboo board cut, modest but effective ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Both looks great, but most of all I like your accurate shooting


----------

